
How Cards Against Humanity Spent Their Black Friday Money - ajiang
http://cardsagainsthumanity.com/blackfriday/
======
giarc
>760lbs of Arm & Hammer Clump & Seal Multi-Cat Odor Sealing Cat Litter

Where do you even store that much cat litter?

